# disbudding/dehorning?



## debisans (Nov 5, 2012)

I recently purchased 2 pygmy kids. 1 is an 8 weeks old and the other is a 10 week old. Although the 10 week old is smaller than the 8 week old. They are both wethers and were banded the day I brought them home. I am still very new to goat raising as I've only have had 2 others, 1 is polled and the other has small spurs that don't seem to amount to anything.

Originally I wanted to have them disbudded but after doing some research I believe my window of opportunity may have closed and many of the other options I've researched do not have very positive reviews. 

So here is my question... is it still possible to "deal" with these horns before they become an issue? I've read that horned goats pose a danger to both people and other goats and I have small children so I NEED to do something. Their little horns are still small, about 1 inch long. I DO NOT want them sedated as I've read many never come out of it and I DO NOT want to have them surgically removed with open cavities etc. I understand that the horns are connected to their skulls and sinus cavities and are full of blood vessels and nerve endings.

I've read that there is a paste to stop the growth but they do not have good reviews, I've read about banding which had mixed reviews and was usually done to adult goats (which sounded horrific), and I've read about clipping them, late disbudding with a disbudding iron and a combination of both. 

I would be satisfied with clipping the points off so that they aren't sharp if that is my only option and I am not opposed to using a vet but NOT for complete removal open cavity or general anesthesia. I'm hoping for a simple quick solution. 

Does anyone have any experience or advise for me?

Thanks in advance,
Debi


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Paste needs to be done even earlier than disbudding. At this point, unless you can find someone VERY experienced with disbudding, the window has closed.

There is good news! Although I disbud for safety reasons, goaties can learn to be respectful with those horns. It's extremely important that YOUR kids learn to respect the horns too! First thing, never EVER let your goat kids play by pushing with their head or rubbing on you. Teach them VERY good manners, even if that means you have to be sterner than you want to. Praise them for good behavior and allow NO head butting around you or the kids :thumb: If they do grow to be a problem, lots of folks on here end up glewing kongs or tennis balls to the tips of the horns!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the iron will still fit over the horn, you can disbud with the iron. The other choice is to band the horns when they are a bit bigger. Banding the horns at a younger age isn't as big a deal as banding an adult.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

what Karen said .....
I would band them.

My experience with banding is to give banamine for the pain for a few days if needed, make sure you get low enough, and to put a few extra bands on along the way.

hth,


----------



## debisans (Nov 5, 2012)

*Disbudding?*

So to clarify I should check to see if the iron will still fit over the horns and if it does than I should just disbud as usual. Is there anything else I should know like the amount of time to leave it on, brain damage, etc? If it doesn't then I should try banding. Have you done this yourself? How long should the horns be to do it right with the least amount of trauma? How long will it take and what should I expect if I band while they're still little?

Thank you


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I burn even if my iron isn't big enough. I work at the base and pop off the horn. Then burn in multiple spots. 

If you plan on burning -
Give Banamine for swelling and pain if you think you need to.
Plug in your iron and wait for it to get red hot. 
Get leather gloves or something so you won't burn your fingers.
Wear boots that you don't mind if they get a burn mark on them.
Tuck in pant legs.
Shave the area else the burning hair smoke will bother your eyes.
If small enough, put them between your legs while sitting down, hold back ears, and go at it.
Burn in a figure eight pattern to make sure you get all horn cells.
Go until you see copper or the skull (white).
Alternate between each side. Say 10 seconds at most on each side at a time.

If you don't get all this go round, reburn right away when you notice.


For banding - 
Give Banamine for swelling and pain if you think you need to.
Shave horn area so you can see what you're doing.
Band as close to the base as you can get.
Keep putting on bands till you get as low as you can go.
Tape if it looks like they'll roll up.
Expect them to be in pain for a few days - maybe.
Recheck bands in about 4 weeks if still on and reapply some more and again go as low as possible.

There are lots of good youtube videos out there too.

HTH,


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is a link to a video of a doeling about the same age as yours.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/disbudding-video-finally-p-124749/


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

i know some people that put tennis balls on the weathers horns and it doesn't bother them at all


----------



## debisans (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you all very much. I'm on the hunt for an EXPERIENCED person/vet to do the burning and if that fails I will band them!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan :thumb:


----------

